# help me find X Files episode online, pls



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

As you all know, since I am Urban Amish, I'm not that computer savvy.

I am trying to locate an episode of X Files. I would prefer to be able to watch it online vs. buying a disc with it on. Problem is I have no idea what the name of the episode is. I know it was very early in the show. There were 2 or 3 inbred brothers living out in the sticks. They had dead-baby siblings buried in their yard. They kept their legless, armless mother on a small auto mechanic's gurney, underneath a cot. They would chew food up for Momma & spit it into her mouth. Very gritty episode, very macabre. How do I find this online??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I remember that one. And they...er...procreated with mommy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The episode is called "Home" season 4, episode 2

http://x-files.wikia.com/wiki/Home_(episode)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you! I think we both found it at the exact same time. LOL..I managed to find it too. now, how do I watch/find it online? Or would that be something I would have to buy on a disc??
if you have never seen it, its an amazingly gruesome episode. Its from 1996, and was one of the more disturbing things I've ever seen on tv.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I would suggest Hulu but I just looked and its not there. Fox is pretty draconian with their content and it might be tough to find on the free services. I would presume it'd be on Netflix though (which you can stream on your pc most stuff). But you'd need a Netflix account to watch it.

Here's the link to Netflix for it, looks like it IS available to stream on your PC (with an account):

http://www.netflix.com/Movie/The_X-...=2008053680_0_0&lnkctr=srchrd-sr&trkid=222336

Short of buying the S4 DVD set any other suggestions I'd give you would probably violate HF's terms of service ;-)


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

'Dem's good boys"

that was one of my all time favorite episodes...creepy as hell.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember it well - it was so unnerving that I think they never showed it in reruns.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

True- reruns were banned by Fox for many content reasons.I think I may just pony up the dough and buy season four.


----------

